# Gift stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I carved this topper late last year and finished up the stick last Feb. It's a sassafras carved woodspirit topper over a red oak staff. Spruced it up today with a 4 strand braided paracord lanyard with craft beads on the tag ends. It's going to my oldest G-son as a gift this weekend.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

A future family heirloom. He will think of Grampa each time he looks at or uses it!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

He wiil love it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You grandson will be very happy! Nice stick.


----------

